

Session Management Using Express, MongoDB (node-mongolian) and NodeJS. - putdownthebunny
https://gist.github.com/dvideby0/284f5589d0a53250ffd1

======
putdownthebunny
I am definitely open to any comments on how to improve upon this simple gist
to use for a template

